# toys for pit bulls



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

What toys would you all say is the best for pits i have tried 2 or 3 toys from walmart and my girl has tore them up and i was going to try the kong toys but if she can tear up the dogzall toys idk


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Xtreme Kong lasted the longest for my dog. But I put frozen peanut butter or yogurt in it with strips of carrots, beans or celery. The toy that has lasted the best for me was the almost indestuctable ball. I got the lrg size online at Petsmart. He goes bonkers over it. It took him awhile to learn to grab onto it but he mostly uses it as a soccor ball. You can also fill it with water to weigh it down. But my all time cheapest toys are a pair of old worn jeans with the legs knotted up and a tractor tire tied on a rope from a tree.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

large antlers .. too big to choke on


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

PerfectPit said:


> Xtreme Kong lasted the longest for my dog. But I put frozen peanut butter or yogurt in it with strips of carrots, beans or celery. The toy that has lasted the best for me was the almost indestuctable ball. I got the lrg size online at Petsmart. He goes bonkers over it. It took him awhile to learn to grab onto it but he mostly uses it as a soccor ball. You can also fill it with water to weigh it down. But my all time cheapest toys are a pair of old worn jeans with the legs knotted up and a tractor tire tied on a rope from a tree.


The indestructible ball lasted or rotti a big 15 seconds and was all over the house and she might be easier on it than the rotti


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Not the softer rubber Indestructa-Ball, the hard plastic one, like this
Indestructi-BALL at PetCareRx.com
(10 inch one)

Coconuts work good


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

I will have to try this ball for her


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I look for USA made quality & durability. My favorites are the Kong extreme, Nylabones & Tennis balls/Chuck it


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I look for USA made quality & durability. My favorites are the Kong extreme, Nylabones & Tennis balls/Chuck it


I've not tried the kong toys


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

wncpulldawgs said:


> I've not tried the kong toys


you have to get the right kongs or they will die in moments.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Kingsgurl said:


> Not the softer rubber Indestructa-Ball, the hard plastic one, like this
> Indestructi-BALL at PetCareRx.com
> (10 inch one)
> 
> Coconuts work good


my boy got to that one above pretty quick, lasted a month or 2 tops.

This one has lasted the entire time I have had him, and I still have both and he is 3. He would play with it daily if I let him, I dont like how his toe gets after a while cause he sticks his dew claw in a hole to steady it and it gets raw if I let him play none stop every day as he would love too.

The big for outside only cause of the spit slime factor and the little for inside, not as much slime lol
Indestructible Dog Toys - Large Dog Toys - Pitbull Toys - Tough Dog Toys - Unbreakoball

I also still have my 2 original chuck it balls, they are a life saver and last forever (or as long as you don't lose them lol) he loves his ultra and the whistler best
Dog Supplies, Dog Food, Dog Beds, Toys and Treats Search - Dog.com


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

the kong extreme and kong extreme ball.... and i don't know what this one was but it was made from like firehose material with a plastic bottle in it.... it lasted for about six months before she was finally able to get the bottle out


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

and just plain old ropes seem to last pretty well......nothing that squeaks. could just use an old basketball or soccer ball to fetch with just let some air out


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah i've tried the ropes and she chewed them up in no time but i'm going to try the kong toys i need some thing she can chew on for a while and not tear up in 30 secs


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

My girl gets through them in a month or two, but that's a MONTH or two of hard, constant play. I can't start with anything that has holes, if she has a purchase anywhere, it's a goner. If it's hard enough to withstand her working it, it's going to do more than grind down her teeth further. I've already had both upper canines pulled for slab fractures, not that that is a bad thing in the big scheme of things.

What's thew warranty on that? If I return it within the week, will they give me my money back?


----------



## titan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I look for USA made quality & durability. My favorites are the Kong extreme, Nylabones & Tennis balls/Chuck it


just so you know - I do a lot of research on the products I sell and consider selling and as for the chuck-it the tennis ball that comes with have toxins (lead and bromine)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Probably why the chuck it ball is the only one that's last with my boy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

toys that have lasted the longest here are the kongs which we freeze with various things in them, jolly ball { we like the ones with ropes in it although the ropes get destroyed the ball lasts} , cuz balls ou dogs love them. The key is to put things away when you arent using them they arent meant to be chew toys. If you want stuff for him to chew look into raw bones , or antlers.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I know this is an older thread but a good subject for new owners. 

Angelbaby said it right, dont leave ur dog alone with any toy or else it will be destroyed. i like kongs, ropes, and old handtruck tires the best, although Odin does have a couple of stuffingless toys too. the kong frog has lasted him the longest, but knowing what i know about pit bulls, i wouldnt even try that with most of them. and as far as a chew toy i like nylabone and raw soup bones from the grocery store.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Mine always tears stuff up too,but I bought 7 or 8 kongs toys(cant remember exactly how many) and they have all lasted ! Well except the tennis balls but I knew that would happen. I no longer buy stuffed toys,they just never make it and its a waste of money for me. She also plays with a basketball and sticks lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

oh yeah Odin loves to chew on sticks, steals all of our firewood and spreads it all over the backyard. lol.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

These Chuckit balls are crazy. The rubber type ones not the tennis ball ones.

He's never managed to destroy one. We have two.


----------



## Pittylove529 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nylabones! But only the ones that are solid white like this http://http://m.nylabone.com/mobile/product-finder/by-product-type/dura-chewtrade-monster-bone.htm 
None of the colored plastic like this http://http://m.nylabone.com/mobile/product-finder/by-product-type/double-action-chew.htm 
They get through the colored plastic in 2 minutes. They are kind of expensive but worth it. I actually find a lot of Nylabones and Kongs at big lots! 2-6 dollars for toys that are 25 at petsmart


----------



## kfetzer3989 (Apr 2, 2012)

basketballs last about a week with my 3 dogs. We like to buy rope in bulk not stuff from the pet store go to a boat/marina and get the really thick rope,my pitties love this and it lasts for months. Kong extreme seems to last. Mine also love the big jolly balls the ones for horses. 

If anyone is looking for good prices check out jefferspet.com kongs are half the price of what youd pay at your local petstore. This company has tons of good stuff!! I order from them constantly and never had problems :woof:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah i love jefferspet.com thats where i get alot of toys and collars. lol


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Boomer loves his rope, but we only get the heavy duty and he isn't allowed to just sit and chew it. Jump for it, hang from it play tug with it all good.
Boomer has had his same kong for a while but we only use it like others with frozen treats inside and not for him to just sit and gnaw on the actual toy.
We avoid all bones in this house, raw or otherwise, as they just end up as shrapnel in the soon coming dog vomit. 
We learned a long time ago to just plain old avoid anything that has stuffing or above all a squeeky in it. Booms favorite game is to destroy the toy to get the squeeker out and run around with said squeeker in his teeth squeeking it until mom or dad can convince him to drop it. Cute at first, old after the second toy destroyed (mind you both were supposed to be indestructrible). 

And i definitly agree for you to check out jefferspet.com i buy alot of our stuff for my dogs from them as well as items for the animals at the shelter, best prices for those a small budget.


----------

